# Does anybody know the name of this song?



## coinage10 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi buddies,

I have found the name for this song for a long time but still no progress.
Can anyone help me to see if you know the name of this song, or the type of this music belongs to?

Really appreciate and thanks

http://file.qooza.hk/userfile/6/6/66/001.mp3

anthony


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Most likely film music from the past decade or so. Check out Hans Zimmer's music, especially the soundtrack from Gladiator.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Aye, it is much similar to 'The Battle' or 'The Barbarian Horde' from the Gladiator soundtrack, but however it is not that. Might be Zimmer's, though...


----------



## coinage10 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks all,

I guessed it is from Zimmer as well..
coz i just found out the Gladiator/Pirates from the Carribean sea
THe songs are really similar to this one..


----------

